# Medicinal use of Cannabis Juice



## 4thstreet1 (Sep 15, 2016)

*Here are miracle medicinal uses of cannabis juice:*

1. Cannabis Juice Is Non-Psychoactive.
2. It Has Powerful Medicinal Effects.
3. It Gives You Versatile Taste Choices.


----------



## Cannapoop (Apr 19, 2022)

Cannabis is commonly used as a recreational drug. People also commonly use cannabis for multiple sclerosis (MS) and nerve pain.Along with its nutritional value, raw cannabis can provide therapeutic effects and promotes basic cell function – activating receptors in your brain, releasing antioxidants, and removing damaged cells from the body.


----------

